# Need help identifying purple Krate style bike



## UtahBob (Feb 18, 2014)

Hi I Bought this Bike from a garage sale The other day and was doing some research to trying to figure out exactly what it is and what its worth but I cant find anything like it anywhere. The serial number says its a 1969 (BE13***) and the badge on front says 0887. I orig thought it was a Krate or reproduction of some kind but I cannot find another one that is like this one. It has a 16in rear wheel that says Schwinn Sting-Ray Gripper Slik and 




the front is only 12in. It is a 3spd, springer front end etc. Anthe front is only 12in. It is a 3spd, springer front end etc. Anyone have any idea what I have here? Any Info would be greatly appreciated. Thanks!


----------



## DJ Bill (Feb 18, 2014)

With a 16 rear and 12 front,it looks like something a Schwinn dealer might have built up for a smaller kid from a deluxe Stingray but I'm no expert.


----------



## Mybluevw (Feb 18, 2014)

I would guess that its a custom that was built from a pixie or maybe a midget frame. Lots of cool parts and looks pretty well done.
Not a factory bike though.


----------



## jeep girl (Feb 24, 2014)

It is a Schwinn Midget or R.A.B. frame with a paint job, R.A.B. stik shift, and Krate style parts. Probably the only way you would get your asking price would be to part it out.


----------



## UtahBob (Feb 27, 2014)

jeep girl said:


> It is a Schwinn Midget or R.A.B. frame with a paint job, R.A.B. stik shift, and Krate style parts. Probably the only way you would get your asking price would be to part it out.



What does R.A.B mean? sorry I'm kind of new at this stuff


----------



## Mybluevw (Feb 27, 2014)

I think she meant Runabout...16" wheel bike with folding bars and a really long seat post designed to stuff in your trunk. Could have had an S2 rear with a three speed like your mini Krate.


----------

